# Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz



## Ørret (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Weiß jemand Näheres zu dem Entwurf zur Novelle des Nds. Fischereigesetzes? Welche Änderungen stehen darin? Was muss man kritisch sehen bzw. erschwert zukünftig die Bewirtschaftung etc.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Ich weiss nur, das der AVN dran ist (http://www.av-nds.de/)..

Die GRÜNEN versuchen noch vor der Landtagswahl (werden sie wohl vermutlich danach nicht mehr in der Regierung sitzen) noch ein paar Pflöcke reinzuhauen.

Nach meiner Kenntnis sollen u. a. Naturschützer (nicht Angler, die Spendensammler) Mitsprache bzw. Einspruchsrecht bei Besatzmaßnahmen bekommen und ähnlich nette Dinge, um weiter Angeln unattraktiver machen zu können und Angler zu schurigeln...


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur, das der AVN dran ist (http://www.av-nds.de/)..
> 
> Die GRÜNEN versuchen noch vor der Landtagswahl (werden sie wohl vermutlich danach nicht mehr in der Regierung sitzen) noch ein paar Pflöcke reinzuhauen.



 Ich mache es nun einmal umgekehrt wie Thomas und lobe nicht...
 Es macht mir Angst wenn so etwas heimlich ausgehandelt wird, auch wenn es dann vielleicht einfacher ist.
 .
Das geht ja nun schon einige Zeit und doch scheint es eher intern besprochen zu werden.
 Das geht ja auch nur um Gesetzgebung....also etwas was Alle betrifft und nicht nur Interessenvertreter, Politiker und Fachkräfte.
 Später ist es für Einwände zu spät, nur im Vorfeld kann man Einfluss auf eine Meinungsfindung nehmen.
 Später nur noch dafür oder dagegen sein.
 Regelrecht offen wie das in anderen Bundesländern ausdiskutiert wurde.
 .
 Niedersächsische Angler haben da aber ungleich mehr zu verlieren als Andere und selbst Kleinigkeiten können viel verändern.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Hallo BERND2000



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das geht ja nun schon einige Zeit und doch scheint es eher intern besprochen zu werden.
> Das geht ja auch nur um Gesetzgebung....also etwas was Alle betrifft und nicht nur Interessenvertreter, Politiker und Fachkräfte.
> Später ist es für Einwände zu spät, nur im Vorfeld kann man Einfluss auf eine Meinungsfindung nehmen.
> .



Wie stellst Du Dir das mit der Einflussnahme vor? Dass der AVN den Gesetzesentwurf online stellt und eine Diskussionsplattform für die Angler aufmacht?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ørret (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie bernd2000.... irgendwie lässt das nichts Gutes ahnen, das nicht wirklich viel davon durchdringt was geändert werden soll. Das Schonmaß für Wels wird wohl aufgehoben, aber ansonsten erfährt man nicht wirklich viel!
Hoffen wir mal das Beste...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Meines Wissens gibts noch keinen kompletten Entwurf, ist einer der Knackpunkte...

Und wenn die Niedersachsen so doof wären, 2018 nochmal Grüne in die Regieiung zu wählen, hätten sies eh nicht besser verdient (dann kann ne andere Mehrheit den Dreck notfalls wieder kippen)..

Ob die Sozen mitziehen, ist auch noch nicht raus beim jetzigen Entwurfsentwurf.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo BERND2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ja und nein.
 Vorrangig wäre das Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers und nicht die von Interessenvertretungen.
 Grundsätzlich aber gilt das die Menschen viele verschiedene Ansichten haben, viele Betroffene ergeben viele Blickwinkel.
 Kleinere Gruppen haben aber meist nur eine eingeschränkte aber ähnliche Wahrnehmung.
 Letzteres macht eine Einigung einfach, aber oft eben auch gefährlich.

 Ich kann nur wiederholen die Angler in Niedersachsen haben viel zu verlieren und wenig zu gewinnen wenn es zu einer Neuerung kommt.
 Da ich aber nichts genaues weiß, bin ich ängstlich.
 Aber ich werde Hier auch nicht schreiben was ich befürchte um keine schlafenden Hunde zu wecken.
 ...........
 Du fragst was man da an Einfluss nehmen könnte?
 Dann hast Du seltsame Betrachtungen und hast vermutlich nie versucht Einfluss zu nehmen.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Das ist wohl eher ein typiscer und nicht ungewöhnlicher politischer Vorgang und hat weniger mit Heimlichtuerei zu tun!

So lange der Entwurf noch nicht steht und alle daran zu Beteiligten noch angehört werden, veröffentlicht keiner der Beteiligten etwas daraus nach außen!


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibts noch keinen kompletten Entwurf, ist einer der Knackpunkte...
> 
> Und wenn die Niedersachsen so doof wären, 2018 nochmal Grüne in die Regieiung zu wählen, hätten sies eh nicht besser verdient (dann kann ne andere Mehrheit den Dreck notfalls wieder kippen)..
> 
> Ob die Sozen mitziehen, ist auch noch nicht raus beim jetzigen Entwurfsentwurf.


 
 Als Ex-grüner Stammwähler kann ich Dier flüstern das Sie meine Stimme ganz  sicher nicht mehr bekommen.
 Die sind mir nicht grün genug, wobei Tierschutz und Soziales ja nicht grün ist.
Die sollten sich nun "Pink" nennen passt besser.
Aber sie werden es wohl versuchen noch durch zu pauken, den  so wie Mich haben sie viele Stammwähler verloren.
 Die sind bald raus und ahnen das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> *Aber sie werden es wohl versuchen noch durch zu pauken*, den  so wie Mich haben sie viele Stammwähler verloren.
> Die sind bald raus und ahnen das.


Nicht nur in NDS ein Problem...


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher ein typiscer und nicht ungewöhnlicher politischer Vorgang und hat weniger mit Heimlichtuerei zu tun!
> 
> So lange der Entwurf noch nicht steht und alle daran zu Beteiligten noch angehört werden, veröffentlicht keiner der Beteiligten etwas daraus nach außen!


 
 Recht hast Du.
 Aber das ist halt die Grundlage gefährlicher Einflussnahme von Verbänden und den vielen hochbezahlten Lobbyisten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Ja, diese Durchseuchung von Behörden etc. mit Leuten von NABU und GRÜNEN als deren parlamentarischer Arm, damit hebeln die gut die parlamentarische Einflussnahme aus und müssen daher als die mit gefährlichsten Lobbyisten unbedingt gestoppt werden..

Ich hoffe, dass hier wieder der AVN gute Arbeit leisten kann für Angler und das Angeln.
Bezweifle das aber ein Stück weit angesichts dessen, was GRÜNE und die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie in NDS schon "umstrukturiert" haben in Behörden, Ämtern etc..

AVN ist beim Ministerium involviert (die verraten mir aber noch nix Näheres, muss auf politische Kontakte zurück greifen, W-E soll angeblich nix gemacht haben, wie immer halt)..

Ministerium versucht mit Gewalt noch richtig harte Dinge durchzudrücken. 
Dass alles bei denen momentan seeehr empfindlich ist, angesichts anstehender Wahlen (Bund wie NDS nächstes Jahr), das ist im Ministerium laut meiner politischen Kontakte deutlich zu spüren.

Da meine Kontakte komischerweise keine GRÜNEN sind, häng ich noch dran, Inhalte gesichert rauszukriegen..

Sobald gesichert(er), wie immer mehr........

Bernd sieht das in einem richtig:
Je weniger Änderung am jetzigen Gesetz, desto besser für Angler in NDS...

Das muss das Ziel sein


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Der AVN ist aber immerhin aktiv und beteiligt sich am Gesetzgebungsverfahren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Richtig!
 W-E hat nicht mal (trotz Einladung Ministerium) ne Stellungnahme geschickt


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

die letzten Infos von heute dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Konkrete Arbeit*
> Zudem bietet der AVN für weniger Geld mehr Einsatz. Momentan will ja der grüne Minister in Niedersachsen vor seiner momentan vermutlichen Abwahl bei den Landtagswahlen nächstes Jahr noch das Fischereigesetz für Niedersachsen "erneuern" - sprich verschärfen.
> 
> Wie immer in solchen Fällen werden Verbände angeschrieben und um Stellungnahmen gebeten.
> ...


----------



## Ørret (25. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/645-novelle-fischereigesetz-wird-nicht-verabschiedet.html

Da haben die Niedersachsen ja erstmal die Kohlen aus dem Feuer geholt!
Danke AVN
Danke LV WE fürs Nichtstun#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Topp Sache wieder vom AVN...

Wie man einmal mehr sieht, zu Recht:
*Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Werner Klasing*
Werner Klasing wird für seinen unermüdlichen Einsatz und Kampf über die reine Verbandsarbeit hinaus für Angeln und Angler, stellvertretend für den Anglerverband Niedersachsen, das Präsidium, Hauptamt sowie Mitgliedsvereine, Funktionäre und da organisierte Angler geehrt.


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330133


----------



## ELSkeletto (25. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Super Arbeit,weiter so!

Sehr schade das man nicht öffters so etwas liest von anderen Verbände!Was man teilweise zu lesen bekommt....

Ich hoffe das es bei den weiteren Verhandlungen mehr positives für uns rausspringt!


----------



## Deep Down (25. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

?

Gemeint ist jetzt erstmal der Zeitraum nach Auflösung des Landtages bis zur Neukonstitution oder was?

Denn die Novelle scheint damit noch nicht vom Tisch, da sonst keine Änderungen beabsichtigt, oder wie?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

wenn wieder rot-grün, kommt die Novelle so wieder - wenn nicht, nicht...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (25. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Hallo



Deep Down schrieb:


> Denn die Novelle scheint damit noch nicht vom Tisch, da sonst keine Änderungen beabsichtigt, oder wie?



Es gilt der *Grundsatz der Diskontinuität*. Das bedeutet, dass jedes angefangene Gesetzesverfahren, das bis zum Ende der Legislaturperiode nicht verabschiedet ist, verfällt.

Will man das (neue bzw. novellierte) Gesetz weiterhin haben, muss es erneut im Landtag eingebracht und neu beraten werden. Die Beratungsinhalte der vorausgegangenen Landtagsperiode haben keine Bedeutung und Gültigkeit mehr. Man startet also wieder bei Null.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

wenns rot-grün wieder schafft, werden die GRÜNEN das trotzdem so wieder einbringen..
die sind zäh..


----------



## Ørret (25. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Und deshalb werden uns die beiden Parteien bei der Beantwortung des Wahlprüfsteins der Niedersachsen schön einen vom Pferd erzählen


----------



## gründler (25. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Zitat AVN

"eindeutig zu formulieren, dass *der Fischbesatz* nicht unter den *Genehmigungsvorbehalt der Unteren Naturschutzbehörden* fallen darf."

Sollte man auch in anderen Ländern im Auge behalten,nur mal so zur Info an die Mitlesenden.....sonst aus die Maus mit Besatz nach Auge....

#h


----------



## Deep Down (25. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

@Fischer am Inn
Merci, meine mich nur erinnern zu können, dass es letztens hiess, die Ausschüsse arbeiten weiter. Das bezog sich aber wohl auf die Untersuchungsausschüße!


----------



## dudo (30. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Fischer am Inn
> Merci, meine mich nur erinnern zu können, dass es letztens hiess, die Ausschüsse arbeiten weiter. Das bezog sich aber wohl auf die Untersuchungsausschüße!



Auch die Untersuchungsausschüsse enden meines Wissens am Tag der Neukonstituierung des Landtags.
Solange arbeiten alle Ausschüsse grundsätzlich weiter, wenn auch nach dem 21. September mangels Plenarsitzung keine Beschlüsse mehr getroffen werden können. Unterrichtungen etc. sind aber auch danach noch möglich.
Gesetze und Anträge, die in der letzten Sitzung am 21.9. nicht beschlossen wurden, werden sicher der Diskontinuität anheim fallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Verhindern, dass GRÜN wieder mitregiert (egal in welcher Konstellation) damit das nicht passiert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenns rot-grün wieder schafft, werden die GRÜNEN das trotzdem so wieder einbringen..
> die sind zäh..



Die Minister Wenzel und Meyer würden dass sonst sofort wieder einbringen, sollten die im Amt bleiben dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Der AVN bleibt dran an der Sache mit der Novelle zum Fischereigesetz!

Die haben nun auch alle Stellungnahmen dazu jetzt eingestellt, so dass ihr das nachlesen könnt:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/645-novelle-fischereigesetz-wird-nicht-verabschiedet.html

Der andere Niedersachsenverband, der "SPORTFISCHERVERBAND IM 
LANDESFISCHEREIVERBAND WESER-EMS e.V." hat dazu nichts eingebracht in die Politik im Vorfeld, sonder lässt einfach alles geschehen.

Die schmusen lieber weiter mit dem NABU:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

kurze info heute ist das Gesetz durch, was genau ist noch nicht veröffentlicht-aber vom AVN begrüßt


----------



## Ørret (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Danke AV nds.....


----------



## Koenigsgambit (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

https://av-nds.de/aktuelles/692-fischereigesetz-landtag-stimmt-für-änderungen.html


----------



## Deep Down (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Puuuuh, die Aussagen der Ministerin sind in heutigen Zeit ja schon pures Gold wert!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Puuuuh, die Aussagen der Ministerin sind in heutigen Zeit ja schon pures Gold wert!




Da stimme ich Dir zu, jedoch haben solche Aussagen häufig nur eine geringe Halbwertszeit |rolleyes. 24 Stunden sind da schon eine Ewigkeit!


----------



## Deep Down (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Ja, aber immerhin sind diese Aussagen offizielle Pressemitteilungen! 
Nichts fürchtet man doch mehr, als mit solchen Ausagen zu späteren Zeitpunkten belegbar konfrontiert zu werden!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Novelle Nds. Fischereigesetz*

Da stehen die doch drüber! 

Umweltminister Habeck sagte zu den  geplanten Angelverboten noch im Februar 2016 "Ein Verbot sei nicht  gerechtfertigt. Köder und Fanggeräte der Angelfischerei berühren den  Meeresboden kaum. Davon geht keine Beeinträchtigung der Erhaltungsziele  von Lebensraumtypen aus.“

2017 sagte die grüne Minister dann: "Das Angelverbot ist ein tragbarer Kompromiss. Angler fangen 1/3 bis die Hälfte der Dorsche."

Was interessiert Politiker das Geschwätz von gestern...

Ich freue mich auch über solche Aussagen, aber der Wert der Aussagen? Eher gering...


----------

